# 82 six-inch granny squares for $12.50 - good?



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Good or not, I bought 'em! They seem well made, they're pretty, and I now have another WIP - assembling them into one or more afghans. Figuring out the layout of my three piles of ten identical ones, two piles of two, and twelve piles of four will probably be more difficult than the actual assembly process. Time to clear the bedding off the bed and lay out my newly acquired WIP! The _easy_ part is deciding on the attaching colour. I have _way_ too much black yarn, and there's no black in any of the granny squares.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

oh my gosh! When I read the heading I thought it said an 82" granny square!!! 

Sounds like a great project - you'll be done in no time!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great.Really good price.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Fun, Fun, Fun. What a great deal and the work is over half done!!! What a deal!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

You got a good deal. Please post a photo when you get it all assembled.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am sure you will make it pretty...hope you post a picture when finished...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I love finishing with black yarn. Makes the colors stick out more. You will have fun and it Will look great when you are finished. Please post a picture!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Really great! :thumbup: 
When I first decided to learn how to make granny squares I used up a lot of my leftover yarn to make them. I had so much fun and kept making them. I'm not sure how many I had, but it filled a plastic grocery bag (or maybe a couple). I thought that someday I would sew them together and make an afghan with them. However, they have become misplaced during moving and I have no idea what became of them. Oh well, maybe, if someone else found them, they put them to use.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good find, enjoy and I am sure it will be a beauty.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

You get to be a designer and puzzle solver at the same time. I'm remembering your blanket done in blues and how great it turned out...This will be easy for you,J-J. Please show us how it you finish it.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmm...aren't you the one who always says she hates to sew things together? What have you gotten yourself into, now


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Black will make it look like stained glass. Have fun with it.

Lynne


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good or not, I bought 'em! They seem well made, they're pretty, and I now have another WIP - assembling them into one or more afghans. Figuring out the layout of my three piles of ten identical ones, two piles of two, and twelve piles of four will probably be more difficult than the actual assembly process. Time to clear the bedding off the bed and lay out my newly acquired WIP! The _easy_ part is deciding on the attaching colour. I have _way_ too much black yarn, and there's no black in any of the granny squares.


As with everyone here, I'll look forward to your completed project!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Hmmm...aren't you the one who always says she hates to sew things together? What have you gotten yourself into, now


You remember aright! In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! Happily, there is no lack of alternatives to needle and thread.

My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blanketss is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.

If you prefer videos: Flat Braid Joining:

*First:* 




*Second:* 




*Third:* 




*Fourth:* 




And that's from just _one_ videographer! If you search FLAT BRAID JOIN on YouTube, you'll find many more such videos done by others.

*NOTE:* There's no law dictating that it be used only for joining granny squares. Once you've worked a round of single crochet - odd number - this method can be used on any squares/strips at all, even fabric ones!

*Variations:*
Scallop Join: http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.co.nz/2010/01/scallop-join.html
Simulated Braid Join: http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.co.nz/2010/01/simulated-braid-join.html

*Celtic Lace Join:* http://babylovebrand.net/2013/11/20/celtic-lace-join/

*Granny Square Joining Tutorial:* http://carinascraftblog.wardi.dk/2009/06/granny-square-joining-tutorial.html

*Solid Join:* http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2014/04/how-to-join-solid-granny-squares.html

For those somewhat more-organized-than-I, there's the Continuous Join Method: http://www.crochetcabana.com/html/join_jayg.html

*Oldies-but-Goodies*

*Tutorial:* The amazingly flat crochet seam
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2007/08/tutorial-the-am.html

Crochet seaming tutorial Mark II
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2009/07/crochet-seaming-tutorial-mark-ii.html

http://www.craftpassion.com/2014/06/flat-slip-stitch-granny-join.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2008/11/hexagon-crochet.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/18

*Joining Panels* from this pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80243AD.pdf

*First Panel Edging:* From RS and working in ends of rows along long side of Panel, join A with sc in end of first row; *ch 5, sk next 3 rows, sc in end of next row; rep from * across long side working last sc in end of last row.
*Join Next Panel:* From RS, arrange long edge of Second Panel next to edging of First Panel. Join A with sc in end of first row of Second Panel; *ch 2, drop lp from hook, insert hook in 3rd ch of corresponding ch-5 sp of First Panel, pick up dropped lp and draw through, ch 2, sk next 3 rows of Second Panel, sc in end of next row; rep from * across to join panels and working last sc in end of last row. Work edging along rem long side of Second Panel, in same way as edging was worked on First Panel. Join rem panels in same way.

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com/crochet-blog/entry/joining-granny-square-or-motif-corners.html

Reverse Mattress Stitch: http://www.woolnhook.com/2011/08/invisible-seam-reverse-mattress-stitch.html

http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/2013/04/10-different-ways-to-join-granny-squares.html

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/join-crochet-squares-completely-flat-zipper-method/






Good info, if not my personal favourite: http://rensfibreart.wordpress.com/handy-crochet-tips-tricks-2/d-joining-new-yarn-joining-fabric-squares-motifs/

Latest idea: Crab stitch! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258791-1.html#5340737


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I do love the flat braid join for a lacier look. Have not done that for years and had pretty much forgotten it as I have not done any squares.

Lynne


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you sincerely for those links. Great info. + presented so that even I (!) understand.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

How lucky are you? I make granny squares out of all my leftover yarn from other projects. While it is fun making the squares it's even more fun putting it together. I seem to always use black but next one I'll probably try something different.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A mathematical problem has arisen. My number of squares is not a prime number, but it has no factors that will work to make a usable afghan. From: http://www.mathwarehouse.com/answered-questions/factors/what-are-the-factors-of-82-solved.php
*Question:* What are the factors of 82?

*Answer:* 1,2,41,82.

I guess I'll have to aim for a layout that has fewer squares. I can tack any leftover squares onto my Swatch-Catcher Blanket!. Alternatively, I can try to make two (or more) smaller afghans. I'll leave the numbers rumble in my brain awhile and actually work on a WIP.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

can't wait to see it


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see a picture


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. That sounds like a very very great price!!!! What colors are in your squares? Oh I can't wait to see what you come up with. I'm sure it well be amazing!!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great bargain. Can't wait to see them assembled.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Lucky you. Black yarn wiil be nice.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the same scenario last year when I picked up about 60+ granny squares at a thrift shop for $5. Luckily I have a mathematically-minded daughter who was able to sort out the placement for me & I only ended up with one square over. I then gave it to her C.W.A. (Country Women's Association) group to donate. It was certainly a worthwhile project - I wish the original crocheter could have seen their work completed and passed on to a worthy recipient.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good or not, I bought 'em! They seem well made, they're pretty, and I now have another WIP - assembling them into one or more afghans. Figuring out the layout of my three piles of ten identical ones, two piles of two, and twelve piles of four will probably be more difficult than the actual assembly process. Time to clear the bedding off the bed and lay out my newly acquired WIP! The _easy_ part is deciding on the attaching colour. I have _way_ too much black yarn, and there's no black in any of the granny squares.


If anyone can do it - you can Jessica-Jean....can't wait to see your finished project....


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Good for you Jessica-Jean! Have fun!


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

If you're OK with lapghans or baby afghans, 82 squares = 40 + 42 = (5 x 8) + (6 x 7). Otherwise, for 1 big afghan, you could go with (8 x 10) or (9 x 9), but you'd have 1 or 2 left over then.
Agreed with black as the joining color giving the squares a "stained glass" effect. (I can't use black in the charity afghans I make for Project Linus - "too somber" - but I do use it in afghans for family.)
You certainly seem to have researched all of the available joining methods! For traditional granny squares, I tend to favor a "chain seam" join (sc in the chain spaces, linked by ch3s to bridge the 3dc clusters), with at least 1 round of overall border as reinforcement, while for other square motifs, I go with a sc join + min. 1 round of border. With all the joining methods you've found, though, just go with whatever works for you. Good luck!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like a deal. Enjoy putting them together.mmsend a picture when finished.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sounds exciting. I love the continuous join, only 2 yarn ends. Hate myself for waiting all these years to try it. For me fast and easy. Please post a photo when finished ?


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Did a flat braid join on several afghan stitcch crochet panels for a baby blanket. This is the unblocked version - next time I will use a larger hook for the join. Forgot to take a picture of the blocked one.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I do like the look of the flat braid on your panels. It gives a nice contrast with the afghan stitch.

What did you do for the edging? It looks a bit like reverse single crochet.

Lynne


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I have nearly finished crocheting 3 different sizes of granny squares to make afghans for 3 different grand kids. Jessica Jeans post will keep me busy for hours trying to decide the exact right join for each. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

double post---sorry


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You remember aright! In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! Happily, there is no lack of alternatives to needle and thread.
> 
> My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blanketss is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.
> 
> ...


holy moley... this is only one of the reasons i'm your fan - you're a font of knowledge and a vessel of light.

... and you're the lucky one to score so many granny squares!! happy joining! hope you post pics.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the squares? I really hope you figure out which method to use,lol choices, choices, it could take awhile... with all that info. lol! I still haven't researched all the links you sent me!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I also found the flat braid worked well for attaching squares. And I like the finished look as well.
A bargain for sure and now you will have some new afghans to find homes for.
Please post the finished pictures..


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> Really great! :thumbup:
> When I first decided to learn how to make granny squares I used up a lot of my leftover yarn to make them. I had so much fun and kept making them. I'm not sure how many I had, but it filled a plastic grocery bag (or maybe a couple). I thought that someday I would sew them together and make an afghan with them. However, they have become misplaced during moving and I have no idea what became of them. Oh well, maybe, if someone else found them, they put them to use.


I think you might want to contact Jessica-Jean and see where she got her new find. Maybe they're yours. If so, they found good hands.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

That IS a good deal! I hope you share photos when done!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was a great deal. 

You reminded me somewhere I have some stuck in a tub. A friend bought pink, cream and green wool granny squares at a yard sale, but there is not enough for a lap blanket, nor was the remaining yarn part of the deal. I decided to put them together to make a rectangular wrap for me. It took multiple trips to local yarn stores (what a burden LOL) but I finally found a marled pink and cream yarn that is the same weight of wool and that matches the colors in the squares. It's been too hot to think about working on it now, but maybe in a few months.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> Really great! :thumbup:
> When I first decided to learn how to make granny squares I used up a lot of my leftover yarn to make them. I had so much fun and kept making them. I'm not sure how many I had, but it filled a plastic grocery bag (or maybe a couple). I thought that someday I would sew them together and make an afghan with them. However, they have become misplaced during moving and I have no idea what became of them. Oh well, maybe, if someone else found them, they put them to use.


 Maybe Jessica jean found them.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Good deal. Most of the work done for you.
I would have been tempted to buy them too.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Jessica Jean you are phenomenal ! What part of the city did you come from? I came from Yorkville


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

they are a true gift, never mind bargain.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucky you :thumbup:


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Am looking forward to seeing the finished product. It was certainly a great find, half the work is already done.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Have fun


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

But black is a great way to isolate, illuminate and dramatize the beauty of the squares!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Enjoy yourself, you lucky duck! Hope to see picture sometime.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love a bargain and you scored here! Good luck with the compilation!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emve said:


> Jessica Jean you are phenomenal ! What part of the city did you come from? I came from Yorkville


My early years were based in Midwood, and I spent some time in each of the boroughs - with the exception of the Bronx, for no particular reason - before I definitively moved to my chosen city, Montreal.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> Hmmm...aren't you the one who always says she hates to sew things together? What have you gotten yourself into, now


She doesnt have to sew them, she can crochet them together.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

lneighbors3 said:


> I do like the look of the flat braid on your panels. It gives a nice contrast with the afghan stitch.
> 
> What did you do for the edging? It looks a bit like reverse single crochet.
> 
> Lynne


Thank you Lynne. I honestly don't remember what I used for the edging. I usually do a couple of rounds of single crochet with a picot edge. The whole thing was a made up as I went pattern.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Beve said:


> Thank you Lynne. I honestly don't remember what I used for the edging. I usually do a couple of rounds of single crochet with a picot edge. The whole thing was a made up as I went pattern.


That is the best kind.

Lynne


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

You do sound as though you're going to enjoy your squares as much as I've been enjoying mine! Have fun! And please do post a pic! I'll be posting mine soon.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! That will keep you busy! Great deal!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean Thank you for all the links. Looking forward for your pictures of 82 six-inch granny squares afghans when done.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it was a great price. The black you will use to join will really set it off beautifully. Please post pics when and if you finish


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

JJ, thank you so much for all the sites you provided. I love the flat braid - can't wait to try it. Haven't checked out all the sites yet - tomorrow, first thing. Thanks again!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful deal! Be sure to post picture when done! At first glance, I thought it was a "82 inch granny squre" also...


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I canNOT count. 
I must remember that I can_NOT_ count. 
If there are more than I have fingers and toes, I can_*NOT*_ count!
  
Mind, I had great grades in algebra; it's just basic arithmetic - as in first through 7th grade arithmetic - that I have never mastered. 

So, I cut up some odd playing cards to make 82 squares. I took them _and_ the lot of granny squares with me to Sunday Knitting Meeting. I figured I'd mark the cards to represent the granny squares and then we'd all play with the layout. I marked the cards and mated them up with the granny squares. 
Two tiny piles of two = 4 granny squares.
Three piles of 10 = 30 granny squares.
Ten piles of 4 = 40 granny squares. 
40 + 30 + 4 = 74
_How in *blazes*_ did I ever count them to be 82? And I _did_ recount them several times before I wrote it down.  

Oh well. So, we've planned out 10 x 7 and the two sets of two will end up added to my Swatch-Catcher Blanket. Now, I'm weaving in ends. Minimum of ten ends per square. Each square has five colours, but a few have knotted joins, which I am undoing and weaving in smoothly. Two of the squares are missing a 3-dc group in the outer round, so I'll be using part of the outer round of one of the four leftover ones and trying to match gauge to complete those.

The weather is fit only for such small work as weaving in ends on 6-inch squares. Definitely too hot and humid to be under anything bigger. I've even banished the cats from my lap, and now the laptop goes too.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Jessoca-Jean, you're a hoot! LOL!



Jessica-Jean said:


> I canNOT count.
> I must remember that I can_NOT_ count.
> If there are more than I have fingers and toes, I can_*NOT*_ count!
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dgid said:


> Jessoca-Jean, you're a hoot! LOL!
> 
> :-D


I'll laugh about it too ... someday. Not quite there yet!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Really unbelievable! It really is funny!, know you will overcome..isn't it funny that it took precedence over anything else you were. Life gives some really weird trials.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica- Jean, thanks so much for all the links. I love that braided join and will definitely use it. I can't wait to see your afghan!!!!!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes very good! I hope u enjoy playing with ur puzzle, JJ. Not so long ago, I had umpteen squares for a now tie quilt. I laid them out on our hardwood floor and would move individual squares around until I got it like I liked it. Invariably, our cat would come along and lay down on it. Of course her trek over the blocks did some scrambling. I don't know why she chose to lay on them as they were just fabric - no warm quilting had been done. As for using the black yarn, could u take a long length of it and fold it a number of times and place it between some of the blocks to give u an idea of how it would look?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BC said:


> ... our cat would come along and lay down on it. Of course her trek over the blocks did some scrambling. I don't know why she chose to lay on them as they were just fabric - no warm quilting had been done.


Quilting matters not a whit. All of my cats - past and present - happily squat or sprawl on a single sheet of printer paper, a shoe or slipper, an empty paper or plastic bag, a stray sock, a newspaper, or just the bare hardwood floor. The only criteria seems to be the proximity of the targeted human - usually the one who doles out the chow.



BC said:


> As for using the black yarn, could u take a long length of it and fold it a number of times and place it between some of the blocks to give u an idea of how it would look?


Thanks for the suggestion. Had I any choice (meaning if I had enough of any other single, compatible colour yarn) yes, that would be a good idea. What I have a huge amount of is black, so willy-nilly black it shall be. It would probably look nicer in a rich shade of brown - to compliment the outer rounds of light brown and beige - , but adding to my stash is _not_ on my to-do list!

No, I do not consider the addition of already made squares as an addition to the stash. In this case, I justify my reasoning by saying that without the fortuitous acquisition of the squares, the black yarn used to assemble them would just have continued sitting in the stash gathering dust. I am unlikely to make use of black for any large projects; it's just too impossible to _see_ the stitches.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean: bi was unable to see the amazingly flat crochet seam. You need to have joined. Could not find a way to join the site so I could see the tutorial on this stitch. Can you help ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Jessica-Jean: bi was unable to see the amazingly flat crochet seam. You need to have joined. Could not find a way to join the site so I could see the tutorial on this stitch. Can you help ?


:Oops:Oops!! I guess that blog isn't public anymore. I did find all you really need though at: http://www.pearltrees.com/u/23318593-grumpygirl-tutorial-amazingly , and I snipped it.

I'm using it on an afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane

It's just slip stitching through the back loops of the two pieces.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Good joining squares methods


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :Oops:Oops!! I guess that blog isn't public anymore. I did find all you really need though at: http://www.pearltrees.com/u/23318593-grumpygirl-tutorial-amazingly , and I snipped it.
> 
> I'm using it on an afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane
> 
> It's just slip stitching through the back loops of the two pieces.


Is tbe "seam" relatively flat, or does it make a bit of a natural ridge on the back side, JJ ???
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :Oops:Oops!! I guess that blog isn't public anymore. I did find all you really need though at: http://www.pearltrees.com/u/23318593-grumpygirl-tutorial-amazingly , and I snipped it.
> 
> I'm using it on an afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane
> 
> It's just slip stitching through the back loops of the two pieces.


Hmmm, there are also other windows to select from that page:

http://www.pearltrees.com/u/23318593-grumpygirl-tutorial-amazingly

*...but here's the rest of that instruction that you snipped:

Step 4. Loop yarn over hook.

Step 5. Pull yarn through all three stitches on hook.

Step 6. Admire the handiness.*

(This demonstrates the slip method seaming crochet, tho you'll be using it on knit - - will you be able to show photos ???


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the finished products! Thanks for all the links...it's going to take a while to go through them all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Is the "seam" relatively flat, or does it make a bit of a natural ridge on the back side, JJ ???
> __________


I'm doing it on the triangles that make up my oversized counterpane: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane, 
And I did it on my latest shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/shawl-with-cables.
In both cases, the main body of the knitting has every row beginning with a yarn over. That leaves a handy loop for working the slip-stitch seam. 
As to how flat it is, it's as flat as a crochet chain. That's all it is, you know. It's a simple chain but worked through (and joining) the fabric. It's akin to surface crochet, which is nice for 'embroidering' a design (or letters) on the surface of a fabric. 
I haven't yet joined any of the bound-off edges of the counterpane squares. I don't know yet if I'll continue doing the slip-stitch seaming or do something else. I still have about half the squares to assemble into squares. :sm12:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It... sounds like "good"...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm doing it on the triangles that make up my oversized counterpane: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane,
> And I did it on my latest shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/shawl-with-cables.
> In both cases, the main body of the knitting has every row beginning with a yarn over. That leaves a handy loop for working the slip-stitch seam.
> As to how flat it is, it's as flat as a crochet chain. That's all it is, you know. It's a simple chain but worked through (and joining) the fabric. It's akin to surface crochet, which is nice for 'embroidering' a design (or letters) on the surface of a fabric.
> I haven't yet joined any of the bound-off edges of the counterpane squares. I don't know yet if I'll continue doing the slip-stitch seaming or do something else. I still have about half the squares to assemble into squares. :sm12:


Ooooh, SOOO much sewing - - but I knoe it'll be worth it !!!
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Ooooh, SOOO much sewing - - but I knoe it'll be worth it !!!
> __________


Sewing??? Haven't you seen my pageful of links for means of joining _other_ than sewing?? There'll be no sewing done by me! My page about joining: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sewing??? Haven't you seen my pageful of links for means of joining _other_ than sewing?? There'll be no sewing done by me! My page about joining: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707


Yes, I have - - you've referred me to those before, but I rather consider joining that many triangles with single crochet as a form of sewing - - altho I realize that you may want to look at it a different way - - there'll STILL BE a bunch of ends to sew in...
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Yes, I have - - you've referred me to those before, but I rather consider joining that many triangles with single crochet as a form of sewing - - altho I realize that you may want to look at it a different way - - there'll STILL BE a bunch of ends to sew in...
> __________


Granny squares - already made - can still be joined by the join-as-you-go method, though it will be a different colour than they have now. I won't be joining them the way I'm doing my triangles. I had thought of working the triangles differently, but it would put too much stress on the few strands between each square to do them in long diagonal lines with a single strand of yarn. I'll weave in ends. Or maybe not. There are two in the group who LIKE weaving in ends, even others' ends!!! But I've been good with the triangles-into-squares for the counterpane; I've been weaving in all the ends as I complete each square. There aren't that many squares - 48/4=12 - only a dozen squares for final assembly. I haven't yet decided on which joining method to join them, but I'm leaning towards the Flat Braid Joining. I'll see how big they are on the bed before deciding. If bigger would be better, then FBJ it'll be; it adds about three-quarters to an inch between each joined piece. I'm not even thinking yet about the outside border. Time enough when I get to it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Granny squares - already made - can still be joined by the join-as-you-go method, though it will be a different colour than they have now. I won't be joining them the way I'm doing my triangles. I had thought of working the triangles differently, but it would put too much stress on the few strands between each square to do them in long diagonal lines with a single strand of yarn. I'll weave in ends. Or maybe not. There are two in the group who LIKE weaving in ends, even others' ends!!! But I've been good with the triangles-into-squares for the counterpane; I've been weaving in all the ends as I complete each square. There aren't that many squares - 48/4=12 - only a dozen squares for final assembly. I haven't yet decided on which joining method to join them, but I'm leaning towards the Flat Braid Joining. I'll see how big they are on the bed before deciding. If bigger would be better, then FBJ it'll be; it adds about three-quarters to an inch between each joined piece. I'm not even thinking yet about the outside border. Time enough when I get to it.


*"There are two in the group who LIKE weaving in ends, even others' ends!!!"*

Whoa !!! I'd like some pals like that !!!!!

It's going to be lovely when it's done - - are you keeping it for yourself or making it as a gift ???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *"There are two in the group who LIKE weaving in ends, even others' ends!!!"*
> 
> Whoa !!! I'd like some pals like that !!!!!
> 
> It's going to be lovely when it's done - - are you keeping it for yourself or making it as a gift ???


Granny squares? No clue. Counterpane? MINE!!! Well, I say that now. When it's finished, who knows?

The projects Ginette and Paulette wove in the bazillion ends for me:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/sampler-afghan-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite

In my mind, they're worth their weight in gold.


----------

